# Diodo Organico de Emision de Luz



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

hola hace poquito descubri la existencia de estos OLEDS , hace mucho que estan en el mercado o todavia no salieron ? estan fantasticos ! 
bueno lo que mas me intrigaba y por eso el post es... a que se refiere con Organicos ? o sea son leds con materia viva ?   

les dejo una pagina de estos Oleds para quienes no los conozcan  ,,, chao!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x239ce_sonys-flexible-fullcolor-oled_news


----------



## Mandrake (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> . . . bueno lo que mas me intrigaba y por eso el post es... a que se refiere con Organicos ? o sea son leds con materia viva ? . . .



Pilar dirigete al siguiente enlace para que conozca mas de ellos: 

"http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_orgánico_de_emisión_de_luz" 

sin las comillas.


----------



## marioxcc (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> hola hace poquito descubri la existencia de estos OLEDS , hace mucho que estan en el mercado o todavia no salieron


Ya están a la venta, revisa el artículo de la wikipedia que te dijo man05drake



			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> estan fantasticos !


¿En que sentido?



			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> bueno lo que mas me intrigaba y por eso el post es... a que se refiere con Organicos ? o sea son leds con materia viva ?


La vida tiene definiciones variadas e incompatibles, pero el OLED no funciona a base de bacterias o virus si es a lo que te refieres.
Se denominan orgánicos porque contienen carbono (Fuente: artículo "Compuesto orgánico" en Wikipedia en español, revisión de el 19 de mayo de 2009 a las 15:52 horas UTC. URL: http://es.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Compuesto_orgánico&oldid=26472420).


----------



## electrodan (May 22, 2009)

No, no están vivos.  Se llaman orgánicos porque las moléculas contienen carbóno, las cuales son la base de los seres vivos. Pero ahí en los LEDs, solo son moléculas, nada mas. Ni se pudren (están adentro del encapsulado    ) ni naa. En realidad, supongo que si son de carbono, si podrían descomponerse por algunos microorganismos, pero estos no pueden atravesar la cápsula (transparente) del LED.


----------



## Garrulen (May 23, 2009)

Hola,

Los OLED son sensibles a los ataques químicos (me refiero a una vez abiertos a la atmosfera), pero sus formas moleculares son muy alejadas a las que soportan la vida. Por lo que yo sé no los pueden atacar los microorganismos. Por cierto me han comentado que su principio de funcionamiento si que tiene que ver con la bioluminescencia (ya saben esos insectos y peces abisales que dan luz en la oscuridad)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 28, 2009)

Las videoconsolas portátiles del futuro serán así, las enrollaras y te las llevarás sin miedo a que se te rompa la pantalla o cosas así.


----------



## jesus_lomor (Oct 5, 2009)

N recuerdo donde lei hace tiempo de leds que usaban esprma de salmon, creo que eran ultrabrillantes, probablemente fue aqui en el foro.
Pura vida para los salmones! jjaja..


----------



## Chyryes (Oct 5, 2009)

Orgánico es por que se utiliza carbono. Hace poco leí un artículo sobre los últimos avances en electrónica orgánica:
http://uwnews.org/article.asp?articleID=51503

Y para el que lo quiera ver traducido: http://electronica.webcindario.com/news/n001.htm


----------



## amurf89 (Oct 13, 2009)

jajaja. Ya mismo la tele parecera un poster, pegado con cuatro chinchetas en la pared. respondiendo a tu pregunta lo de organicos es por la base de carbono como bien habeis dicho antes


----------



## ChipElectronico (Oct 16, 2009)

amurf89 dijo:


> un poster, pegado con cuatro chinchetas en la pared. respondiendo a tu pregunta lo de organicos es por la base de carbono como bien habeis dicho antes antiguedades zaragoza



Poco a poco nos hacercamos al futuro. Ahora ya solo queda que saquen a la venta el Hoverboard de McFly :


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2009)

*OSRAM Opto-semiconductores* lanza: RS ORBEOS nueva línea de luminarias en forma de azulejos OLED 

Fecha de publicación: 1 de diciembre 2009 

RS Componentes ha anunciado hoy el lanzamiento de la nueva OSRAM ORBEOS OLED (LED orgánico) de azulejos de iluminación. OSRAM Opto Semiconductors ha nombrado a RS para ser el distribuidor exclusivo catálogo de la ORBEOS en Europa y Asia, y el producto ya está disponible en los sitios WEB de RS. 

El ORBEOS es una nueva baldosa para iluminación,  ideal para luminarias de diseño, iluminación decorativa y de iluminación estado de ánimo.
Extremadamente delgada y plana, con la disipación de calor muy bajo, OLED puede ser embebido en la mayoría de los materiales con facilidad.
Con encendido / apagado instantáneo, además de la alta calidad de la luz, la luz ambiental puede ser una parte integrante de los objetos y la arquitectura.

*Más info*


----------

